# Lake Tanganyika setup



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

It's been 8 months now.

First arrangement.








Multi and Leleupi. Got the multi from Kim.








Leleupi posing








Arrangement 2








Arrangement 3. Need to make some room for the Cyps.








Cyps from Mike.








I like this shot. Multi colony.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great where did you get the huge rock


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea wheres the rock from? looks great, what size tank is that?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Mike, the tank is 72 gallons. 

The rock is feather rock. I made the caves. The rocks are sharp so you will need to wear gloves while handling. As for the cichlids, they are find with it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

whered you get it tho?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I forgot the name, but i think it's a stone supplier in Coquitlam/Poco area. You can probably try the big stone supplier down on marine drive near big bend.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Mike,

I found the location i got them from. 
Landscape supplies at Landscape Centre Inc - For all your landscape supplies - Serving the Greater Vancouver Area: pavers, natural rock, water gardens, top soil and more. in Coquitlam. 
I just called and it's .45/lb. Make sure you buy some gloves to handle them.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the heads up on the landscape centre! im still looking around for some black lava rocks.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

btw....nice tanganyika setup!!! i've gotta malawi tank right now.....and i feel like i'm being drawn over to the tanganyika side!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bingerz said:


> btw....nice tanganyika setup!!! i've gotta malawi tank right now.....and i feel like i'm being drawn over to the tanganyika side!!


hehe dont rush it you got lotsa time, i think most of us african cichlid keepers start with malawi (drawn to the color) and eventually change to tanganyika or in some cases victoria


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, or you can skip Malawi and go straight to Tanganyika like i did lol.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

im sooooo tempted!!! i already know what'd id put. i'd like those Red Saddle ~ Tropheus sp. Black "Rutunga" (had to google their name, didn't know their names)...and some shell dwellers.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Petah, did you have any issues with the feather rock floating?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I watched the Jewel Rift again this weekend and was inspired to make the tank more Tanganyika like. Here is the result.










Oh, and i didn't see your question bingerz. Yes, i had to boil the feather rock to make them sink. If you don't boil them, it takes FOREVER +1 to sink.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks great, when do the tropheus go in?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

lol, would be nice. But the Cyprichromis have tripled in numbers. I don't know if i will have room for tropheus, but i will be needing to rehome 3 leleupis when a pair forms. I wonder if anyone would be interested in them?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im sure someone would be if you put em in the classifieds
if u want, one day in the future we can trade fry - trophs for cyps, hopefully yours keep being prolific  if i woulda known they were so close to breeding i wouldnt have sold them lol

how many of the females have spawned so far? is the biggest spawn still 5 eggs?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, from the medium female of the three. All 5 fry are healthy and well. I mistaken the larger female for the medium female and thought she still had fry in her mouth, so i stripped her... and i realized i made a mistake. I stripped the large female of 4 fry that were super young... and had to build a tumbler. Last night, 2 out of the 4 egglings passed away. I think it's due to my inexperience.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tumblers can be tricky, if its set too high or too low things can go wrong, dont feel bad i lost all of my first batch of gobies stripping too early and they got that white fungus 

hopefully they keep breeding and the clutches get larger


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Im actually surprise with the batch of 5... I didn't know they could hold so many...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

youl get more as they mature, my acei started with a batch of 20 and by the third clutch she had 70  (granted cyps are smaller than acei)

check this out: 








Pat (mykiss) used to breed these so he probably knows how many u can expect when mature if u feel like asking him


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

So i decided to put in plants. Going to see how this works out. The cichlids seem to enjoy it so far.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

looks awesome, wanna rescape my tank? hehe


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i like it petah!! it looks good!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Decided to update the tank. Here it is!


----------

